# Newbie From Pa



## Small (Apr 16, 2011)

Just wanted to say Hello. We are a family of 4 and live near Gettysburg, PA. Seasoned tent and pop up campers for many years, but now moving up.
Dealer just called today to say our 2011 28RS just arrived, so we are getting it next week.
Wanted to say what a great site, I have already learned a lot, and hope to meet some of you in our travels.

Dan


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Welcome to the site fellow PA'er! We will be down your way for Memorial Day weekend at Drummer Boy.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome!! We are headed your way in May for some camping @ Drummer Boy.

Glad you found the site!


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Small said:


> Just wanted to say Hello. We are a family of 4 and live near Gettysburg, PA. Seasoned tent and pop up campers for many years, but now moving up.
> Dealer just called today to say our 2011 28RS just arrived, so we are getting it next week.
> Wanted to say what a great site, I have already learned a lot, and hope to meet some of you in our travels.
> 
> Dan


Welcome to the Site!!







We have a rally at Raystown in June







and i had reserved a site for a friend that had to cancel...........

Should be a great Time - rally thread link


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to Outbackers!!!


----------



## Small (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the invite to Raystown, but we will be camping the week prior to that. Just not sure where.
Thinking the Yogi bear in Quarryville for the waterpark, or we always love Knoebels.
I wish you all a great time at Raystown. Tent camped there a few times at Seven Stars. Always a good time.
I will keep an eye out for next year or other gatherings.


----------



## Deaser (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the site from another fellow PA'er!


----------

